
Ask HN: Having hard time finding a good alternative to gitbook.com - node-bayarea
Having hard time finding a good alternative to gitbook.com. I&#x27;m looking for a really modern hosted service like Gitbook.com. Gitbook
s support doesn&#x27;t seem to respond at all. There is no way to call them, so I&#x27;m looking for something else.<p>I know there is gatsbyjs.com, hexo.com and others that allow us to build one, but I&#x27;m looking for plug-and-play service where I write docs in markdown&#x2F;html and setup the CNAME of my company&#x27;s domain and be done with it. Any suggestions would be really helpful!
======
Jtsummers
I used github pages with gitbook-cli for a project and it worked well. I set
up a Travis integration to automatically build the book on commit. Life got in
the way so I ended up not keeping up with it (I added other people as
contributors but they haven't kept it up either). The other benefit was that I
could select gitbook plugins that gitbook.com didn't support itself
(particularly the LaTeX stuff).

[https://github.com/rabuf/applied-category-
theory](https://github.com/rabuf/applied-category-theory)

This deployment scheme worked really well for me after I got it all tuned (my
first experience with Travis so I screwed up a bunch of little things). I
imagine any other CI/CD platform would be equivalent.

------
tinchox5
Hi @node-bayarea, Have you tried vuepress?
([https://vuepress.vuejs.org/](https://vuepress.vuejs.org/))

I use vuepress for my project and I love it. It is not just for vue users.
Pros: SEO friendly - among others

Also, I'd recommend docsify
([https://docsify.js.org/](https://docsify.js.org/)) Pros: Super easy to use.

------
billconan
What you do not like in gitbook?

~~~
tinchox5
I've never tried gitbook. When I had to create a documentation site for my
project I looked for something easy to use and compatible with github pages.
Docsify is great in that sense but is not SEO friendly. For this reason I
moved to vuepress . This is my site
([https://zircleui.github.io/docs/](https://zircleui.github.io/docs/))

